
True Tales of High Adventure (2009) - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2009/07/true_tales_of_high_adventure_wit/
======
peteretep
Not got very much to add, except that one of the stories in July 1967's "For
Men Only" is:

"Profits: $4 billion ... Taxes $0 | Sickening Scandal of our Fat 'Free Ride'
Oil Companies"

which struck me as somewhat timeless.

------
thrower123
I love Mort Kunstler Civil War paintings; I have a giant coffee table book in
the living room right now.

I also played thousands of hours of Sierra's Civil War Generals growing up,
and all the menus and load screens of that game (and probably a fair number of
the generals' portraits) are Kuntsler paintings.

------
FartyMcFarter
The website seems to be down; I'm sure this has nothing to do with the mention
of boobs in the title.

~~~
smacktoward
Sorry about that. It should be operating normally now, though by the time I'd
finished bouncing the server HN seemed to have stuffed the submission down the
memory hole (sigh).

